# Fun Sun Water Havis and Hiro



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Saturday we went to Gronau with some Haviowners for a walk around the lake.

All the fun at..

http://picasaweb.google.com/Hiro.Havanese/Dreilandersee130609#

Some samples


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Thanks! What fun!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beautiful, beautiful Havanese!! I love all the pictures, but that one of the black and tan (with the blue elastic) is stunning. There isn't a single hair on his/her body that isn't moving! Love that.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just gorgeous. You do such a wonderful job capturing the beauty and fun in our breed.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Stunning pics! Amanda, I love your new sig picture!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just lovely!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Love your pics ~ especially the one with the "rabbit ears"!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The hav with wings looks a little odd but we won't tell it that 
Wow I love the pictures! What fun


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Ans,

You should submit some photo's in for the upcomming 2010 Havanese Forum Calendar! your pics are great!

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, Ans, you should be sending some photos to Ryan to choose from for the calendar!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm thinking we should fill up a whole calendar with Ans' pictures. I love them all.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I will send him some nice pictures Sheri.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love the beautiful pics of your beautiful doggies.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Hi Ans,
> 
> You should submit some photo's in for the upcomming 2010 Havanese Forum Calendar! your pics are great!
> 
> Ryan











I look into it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ans, I got your PM and tried to reply, but the Forum says you have your settings made to not allow pms. So, here is my answer. 

You have many wonderful photos! Out of the ones in the last post I especially like the 1st, 6th, and 9th photo. But, you've got so many from past ones, too. On your site from 2009 there are many, too, like "Foto 37, 39, 59, 61, van 96 Alles Weergeven." 

I think Ryan would like some beautiful Havs, along with some unusual ones, too--different activities, showing their personalities. And, if you have holiday and seasonal type photos, he's looking for those too.

Your pictures are incredible! Are you a professional photographer? What kind of camera?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What great photos. They are having such fun. You could make calender here by yourself. LOL I hope you are submitting some photos for the calender.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Ans, I got your PM and tried to reply, but the Forum says you have your settings made to not allow pms. So, here is my answer.
> 
> You have many wonderful photos! Out of the ones in the last post I especially like the 1st, 6th, and 9th photo. But, you've got so many from past ones, too. On your site from 2009 there are many, too, like "Foto 37, 39, 59, 61, van 96 Alles Weergeven."
> 
> ...


My husband makes the pictures.
It's his hobby.
A few days ago he bought a new camera.
The CANON EOS 1D MARK III.
The pictures are then more beautiful and scharper!
He will look into the pictures and he will send some for the calendar 2010.

Foto 37, 39, 59, 61, van 96 are from what Album?
He has soooo many.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm, Well, Ans, I can't find the right one, now, but your husband can pick out some wonderful ones to send in. Ryan needs them before the end of this month, so I hope your husband gets them in for sure! He takes wonderful pictures! Any that are sent in will be great, I'm sure!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful: the photograph, the scenery and of course the dogs. 

Great web site........


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

My husband send 21 pictures for the calendar.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Amazing photos, thanks for posting!


----------

